# Top "ten" from NH show...



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey everyone, just a few more pics from the show on Sunday... We all had a good time and it was a great start for the "Diggin & Diving" season...[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Bram "Downeast digger" put up some great food for the night before show set-up group and for all the attendees on Sunday... He was a happy guy...[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Ran into Steve "Caretaker Maine" and he was busy taking photos of the show and of some forum members...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Met Joel "epgorge" out in the parking lot... he was attracted by the big billboard on the back of my T-shirt "Southern Maine Diver"  He knew exactly who I was and he avoided me like the plague!!![:'(]  I had to chase him around for this photo...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Sam Maine Bottles was there, but he was selling Maine maple syrup!!! He made it just the other day... yummmm


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

more goodies...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Mike George "Earlyglass" was at his table... he had some terrific glass for sale...[8D]  You should see his private collection!!!!!!!  it's like a mini- museum!!  No wonder he's smiling...[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

One of my good dive buddies, Kevin "Coldwater diver" made it to the show... (Sorry Rick, your picture came out terriblle. Must have been the "Whale" hands.)[&o]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Hey Cap... How'd you get in there???[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Taz was in rare form... He was hiding for most of the show, but I found him [] One of the better photos of a "TazMaineiandigger" that I've seen so far...


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Ron "Bearswede" and his lovely wife round out the top ten forum attendees... This proves that Ron actually sat at his own table for a little while... He had "guest" forum members take care of his table most of the day while he was off looking for "woolfies"   Now, where did that teal Saratoga go?[:-]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 2, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

I'll end this photo spectacular with a picture of the "King and Queen" of the New England Bottle circuit...
 No, they are not forum members (they don't like using the computer) but they have been digging, collecting, selling and promoting this fantastic hobby for more than 60 years...[]

 They have traveled extensively up and down the East coast, and throughout most of the "bottle" country with their van full of boxes. Two of the nicest, enjoyable, honest, kindest and generous people God ever put on this earth and I am proud to call them my friends...[]

 Jim Rogers and his lovely English wife, Joyce...

 They continue to amaze me with their knowledge, energy, laughter and kindness...  I wish there were more people like Jim & Joyce Rogers in this world...[:-]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 3, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Man this was better than "Who's That Guy" Thread. By the way I will trade bottles for Good Maple Syrup....Hint Hint Nudge Nudge!


----------



## capsoda (Apr 3, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Hey Wayne, I felt so bad that I could not be there that I went ot and got myself a new toy. Check it out. it is a 1976 with 44,000 original miles on it.[]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 3, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Hey Cap...

 She looks great for a 76, but you ought to stop talking about Cindy like that... she's gonna Bop you one!!![]

 Only 44, 000 miles on her...[&o]  You're bad Cap... you're bad

 Wayne


----------



## epgorge (Apr 3, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Wasn't avoiding you Wayne, just overwhelmed by all the glass.... remember that was my first ever show... wow!! Like a kid in a candy store, with only a 5 cent piece in my pocket. 

 Sorry ,I didn't meet you Steve, and Sam, I will introduce myself next time now that I know what you look like. 

 I did meet the Rogers and they were very nice folk. 

 Great pics Wayne.. and that 76 is my favorite of the stingrays. Of course, I am a Corvette man myself. Now, I only Drive Saab's .... I like the repair bills.

 $500+ no matter what needs repaired. 

 Joel


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 3, 2007)

*RE: Few more pics from NH show...*

Hey Warren they both look like keepers,great pics Wayne.It's got my sap running now.
 Its official,I'm driving down to next years show,( hope the weathers good) my wife tell's me she's going to a quilt show next April in Chicago,so its only fair I go to a show by myself.
 If I had a bit of money I'd love to tour N.America meeting & digging for a few years.


----------

